# सामान्य मंच > विश्व दर्शन >  दुनिया के कुछ अजीबो - गरीब पेड़ - पौधे

## mantu007

*कुछ अजीबो गरीब पेड़ पौधों की जानकारियां और उनके चित्र 
*

----------


## mantu007

दोस्तों ! 
इस अदभुत पेड़ का नाम है " नारीपोल " (nareepol) . नारी का मतलब "लड़की / औरत" और "पोल" का मतलब पेड़ / पौधा . इसका मतलब है यह महिलाओं के पेड़ है . यह आश्चर्यजनक है कि भगवान ने क्या दुनिया बनायीं है कि मानव जाति को भी कई रूपों में.......................

----------


## mantu007

ये पेड़ वाकई में है और ये पेड़ थाईलैंड में पाया जाता है . अगर आपको ये पेड़ देखना हो तो आप पेत्चाबून चले जाये . ये करीब ५०० किलोमीटर दूर है बैंकाक से........
 लीजिए कुछ और भी तस्वीरें इस पेड़ की ......

----------


## mantu007

और एक तस्वीर इस नारीपोल पेड़ की

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

> ये पेड़ वाकई में है और ये पेड़ थाईलैंड में पाया जाता है . अगर आपको ये पेड़ देखना हो तो आप पेत्चाबून चले जाये . ये करीब ५०० किलोमीटर दूर है बैंकाक से........
>  लीजिए कुछ और भी तस्वीरें इस पेड़ की ......


अविश्वसनीय क्या ये सच है या फॉटोशॉप का कमाल

----------


## mantu007

> अविश्वसनीय क्या ये सच है या फॉटोशॉप का कमाल


*ये पेड़ वाकई में है . आपको ऐसा क्यों लगता है की ये फोटोशोप का कमाल है*

----------


## mantu007

आन्ध्र प्रदेश के एक घने जंगल में ये पेड़ पाया गया है . इसे आप गौर से देखें .

----------


## mantu007

इसके और भी चित्र देखें ......

----------


## mantu007

और भी चित्र देखिये दोस्तों !..................

----------


## mantu007

बस एक और ...........
बाकी की प्रतिक्रिया मिलने के बाद दोस्तों ..............

----------


## sanjeetspice

> अविश्वसनीय क्या ये सच है या फॉटोशॉप का कमाल


में भी आपकी बात से सहमत हू मुझे भी विसवास नही हो रहा की कही असा भी है या होता है 

वसे फोटो तो ज़बरदस्त और लाजवाब है :clap::clap:

----------


## chavi

वाकई में मानना पड़ेगा आपको; अद्भुत है आपके द्वारा प्रदर्शित चित्रावली।
कृप्या जारी रखें।
धन्यवाद।

----------


## jaileo

चित्र निश्चित ही कल्पना से परे हैं / ऐसा कौतुक देखने पर सत्यता पर संदेह अवश्य उत्पन्न  होता है ............
ऐसे मनोहारी चित्रों के लिए प्रस्तोता धन्यवाद का पात्र है /

----------


## Ranveer

*अदभूत .............अविश्वश्नीय !!*

----------


## mantu007

> चित्र निश्चित ही कल्पना से परे हैं / ऐसा कौतुक देखने पर सत्यता पर संदेह अवश्य उत्पन्न  होता है ............
> ऐसे मनोहारी चित्रों के लिए प्रस्तोता धन्यवाद का पात्र है /


मित्र सत्यता पर संदेह मत रखें आप लोग . अरे आप लोग तो इन्टरनेट पर बैठे हो "नारिपोल" लिखकर इंटर मारो सब पता चल जायेगा . सबका सवालों का जवाब है गूगल के पास . 
अब मैं अपनी सफाई में और क्या कहूँ  ? 
धन्यवाद मित्रों रेपुटेसन देने के लिए ...................

----------


## love birds

> बस एक और ...........
> बाकी की प्रतिक्रिया मिलने के बाद दोस्तों ..............


Bhai ye to sirf photography hi lagta h aisa nature to nahi kar sakti

----------


## sushilnkt

आप ने तो दिल खुस कर दिया बहुत ही मस्त आप की जानकारी तो

----------


## zinda barood

मित्र नारीपोल वृक्ष की जो तस्वीरे आपने उपलब्ध करायी है , सिर्फ यही तीन तस्वीरे इन्टरनेट पर उपलब्ध है, इनके अलावा कोई चोथी तस्वीर ढूंढे से भी नही मिलती अब सवाल ये उठता है की यदि ये वृक्ष वास्तव में उपलब्ध है तो इसकी हजारो तस्वीरे उपलब्ध होनी चाहिए, अधिक जानकारी के निम्न लिंक को पूरा पढ़े , ध्यान रहे की आपको पूरा पढना है सिर्फ ऊपर की कुछ पंक्तिया पढ़कर कोई धारणा न बनाये 
http://www.hoax-slayer.com/nareepol-tree.shtml

----------


## gulluu

नोरिपोल का चित्र फोटो शॉप का कमाल लगता है और दूसरा पेड़ मानव हाथो का कमाल लगता है , अपना तो यही अंदाजा है बाकि ऊपर वाला जाने या सूत्रधार .

----------


## Ranveer

एक चित्र मैंने भी खोज निकाला है .....................

----------


## harry1

:clap::clap::clap:

----------


## mantu007

मित्रों ! अब और भी चित्रों को देखें और अपनी रेपुटेसन और रेप्लाई अवस्य ही दे .. 
धन्यवाद..............

----------


## mantu007

अभी और भी चित्रों को देखों दोस्तों !!

----------


## mantu007

अभी और देखे बाकी रिप्लाई के बाद !!!!!!

----------


## prishu

> ये पेड़ वाकई में है और ये पेड़ थाईलैंड में पाया जाता है . अगर आपको ये पेड़ देखना हो तो आप पेत्चाबून चले जाये . ये करीब ५०० किलोमीटर दूर है बैंकाक से........
>  लीजिए कुछ और भी तस्वीरें इस पेड़ की ......


आश्चर्यजनक जानकारी

----------


## jalwa

> ये पेड़ वाकई में है और ये पेड़ थाईलैंड में पाया जाता है . अगर आपको ये पेड़ देखना हो तो आप पेत्चाबून चले जाये . ये करीब ५०० किलोमीटर दूर है बैंकाक से........
>  लीजिए कुछ और भी तस्वीरें इस पेड़ की ......


मित्र, यह वृक्ष यहाँ (बैंकोक में) पर्यटन को बढ़ावा देने के उद्देश्य से तैयार किया गया है. इस प्रकार के कुछ और भी प्रकश वहां मिल जाएंगे. सभी में लड़कियों की छोटी बड़ी गुड़ियाएं लटकाई गई हैं. ध्यान देने योग्य बात यह है की वर्षों से यह फल एक ही आकार के हैं. 
वास्तव में यह रबर की गुड़ियां हैं. और इस वृक्ष में विशेष प्रकार से लटकाई गई हैं जिससे देखने में ऐसा प्रतीत होता है जैसे यह इस पेड़ से ही उगी हों. 
वास्तव में बैंकोक में देह व्यापार आय का एक मुख्य साधन है और उसमें वहां की महिलाओं का बहुत बड़ा योगदान है और पुरुषों को आकर्षित करने के लिए वहां इस प्रकार के क्रियाकलाप आप बहुत देख सकते हैं.

----------


## jalwa

> मित्रों ! अब और भी चित्रों को देखें और अपनी रेपुटेसन और रेप्लाई अवस्य ही दे .. 
> धन्यवाद..............


आपके द्वारा प्रदर्शित वृक्षों के चित्र लाजवाब हैं. कुछ कुदरत की और कुछ मानव की कलाकारी का नमूना हैं.

----------


## Krish13

> एक चित्र मैंने भी खोज निकाला है .....................


मित्र आपके इस चित्र को देख कर कृष्ण की वो लीला याद आती है जिसमे कन्हैया गोपियोँ के वस्त्र चुरा कर पेड़ पर चढ़ जाते है और गोपियाँ नग्न अवस्था मे पेड़ के आसपास घूमती रहती है।

----------


## sanjeetspice

अब ठीक है कुछ फोटो तो सच लग रहे है 

अच्छा प्रयास है दोस्त

----------


## Krish13

मन्तु जी आपने वाकई बहुत अच्छा सूत्र बनाया है दुनिया मे ऐसे भी पेड़ मौजूद है ये सुना तो था पर आज देख भी लिया।
मेरी ओर से शुभकामना एवं +रेपो स्वीकार करैँ।

----------


## mantu007

> मन्तु जी आपने वाकई बहुत अच्छा सूत्र बनाया है दुनिया मे ऐसे भी पेड़ मौजूद है ये सुना तो था पर आज देख भी लिया।
> मेरी ओर से शुभकामना एवं +रेपो स्वीकार करैँ।


धन्यवाद मित्र ! आगे और भी चित्र डाले जा रहे हैं इसे भी अवस्य देखें ...........

----------


## mantu007

इन चित्रों को भी देखिये और बताइए ये कैसी हैं ...........

----------


## mantu007

देखिये देखिये और भी देखिये .............................

----------


## ras

*जलवा जी ने ठीक फ़रमाया, ये पिक्स (नारीपोल वाले) खुबसूरत तो हैं, लेकिन नकली हैं. खैर इनके लिए आपका धन्यवाद्.*

----------


## sukhveer

बहुत अचे चित्र है भाई,लेकिन सभी नैचुरल नहीं लगते ,कुछ में इंसानों की कलकारी भी मालूम पड़ती है।

----------


## amol05

*जिनसे भी बनाये हो जैसे भी बनाये हो पर सूत्रधार बधाई का पात्र है जिसने हमें दिखाए रेप +++ स्वीकार करें*

----------


## Sameerchand

*कुछ अजीबो गरीब पेड़ के चित्र मेरी तरफ से भी:*

----------


## Sameerchand

*कुछ अजीबो गरीब पेड़ के चित्र मेरी तरफ से भी:*

----------


## Sameerchand

*कुछ अजीबो गरीब पेड़ के चित्र मेरी तरफ से भी:*

----------


## Sameerchand

*कुछ अजीबो गरीब पेड़ के चित्र मेरी तरफ से भी:*

----------


## RAM GAUTAM

> नोरिपोल का चित्र फोटो शॉप का कमाल लगता है और दूसरा पेड़ मानव हाथो का कमाल लगता है , अपना तो यही अंदाजा है बाकि ऊपर वाला जाने या सूत्रधार .


मित्र आपकी बात में दम लगता है फोटो शाप का ही कमाल है. ये मेरी निजी राय है

----------


## mantu007

> *कुछ अजीबो गरीब पेड़ के चित्र मेरी तरफ से भी:*


बहुत अच्छे मित्र ! मेरे सूत्र में सहयोग के लिए आपको बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद . 
:mango:

----------


## Rajeev

वाह मित्र बहुत रोचक जानकारी दी है !!
रेपुटेशन स्वीकार करे !!
धन्यवाद !!

----------


## Keshav Singh

मित्र बहुत ही रोचक जानकारी है ..... देखकर बहुत अच्छा लगा ....

----------


## honymoon

वाह मित्र बहुत रोचक जानकारी दी है !!

----------


## zpr

chitra ache he dost thanks

----------


## Kamal Ji

> मित्र सत्यता पर संदेह मत रखें आप लोग . अरे आप लोग तो इन्टरनेट पर बैठे हो "नारिपोल" लिखकर इंटर मारो सब पता चल जायेगा . सबका सवालों का जवाब है गूगल के पास . 
> अब मैं अपनी सफाई में और क्या कहूँ  ? 
> धन्यवाद मित्रों रेपुटेसन देने के लिए ...................



इस आश्चर्यजनक जानकारी देने का और इन दुर्लभ चित्रावली दिखाने का मोनू जी आपका बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद.

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*अच्छे चित्र हैं मंटू जी!*

----------


## Teach Guru

बहुत ही जबरदस्त चित्र है मित्र|

----------


## rajkumar_only_for_girls

बहुत हे अच्छा है आप का सूत्र मेरी तरफ से रेपो +

----------


## arti86

इस आश्चर्यजनक जानकारी देने का और इन दुर्लभ चित्रावली दिखाने का मोनू जी आपका बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद.

----------


## sumii24

अविश्वश्नीय !!

----------


## mantu007

> वाह मित्र बहुत रोचक जानकारी दी है !!
> रेपुटेशन स्वीकार करे !!
> धन्यवाद !!





> मित्र बहुत ही रोचक जानकारी है ..... देखकर बहुत अच्छा लगा ....





> वाह मित्र बहुत रोचक जानकारी दी है !!





> chitra ache he dost thanks





> इस आश्चर्यजनक जानकारी देने का और इन दुर्लभ चित्रावली दिखाने का मोनू जी आपका बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद.





> *अच्छे चित्र हैं मंटू जी!*





> बहुत ही जबरदस्त चित्र है मित्र|





> बहुत हे अच्छा है आप का सूत्र मेरी तरफ से रेपो +





> इस आश्चर्यजनक जानकारी देने का और इन दुर्लभ चित्रावली दिखाने का मोनू जी आपका बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद.





> अविश्वश्नीय !!


आप सभी लोगों का सूत्र भ्रमण के लिए धन्यवाद ............

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

> बस एक और ...........
> बाकी की प्रतिक्रिया मिलने के बाद दोस्तों ..............




कर्म किये जा फल की इच्छा मत कर ऐ इन्सान यही है गीता का ज्ञान

----------


## mamta007

चित्र देखकर बहुत अच्छा लगा |

----------


## Soniya Rana

वाकई बहुत ही आश्चर्यजनक. रेपो स्वीकार करे

----------


## Devil khan

बहुत खूब मित्र ...........लाजवाब प्रस्तुति ........धन्यवाद

----------


## mamta007

लाजवाब चित्रांकन है मित्र ..........

----------


## usha chauhan

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nO-Gs...yer_detailpage

----------


## dharma23

ये वास्तविक हैं या फोटोशोप की कलाकारी?

----------


## Amigo.

एक सुन्दर सूत्र के लिए आपको बधाई हो मंटू भैया   कृपया रेपो स्वीकार करें.

----------


## mantu007

> कर्म किये जा फल की इच्छा मत कर ऐ इन्सान यही है गीता का ज्ञान





> चित्र देखकर बहुत अच्छा लगा |





> वाकई बहुत ही आश्चर्यजनक. रेपो स्वीकार करे





> बहुत खूब मित्र ...........लाजवाब प्रस्तुति ........धन्यवाद





> लाजवाब चित्रांकन है मित्र ..........





> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nO-Gs...yer_detailpage





> ये वास्तविक हैं या फोटोशोप की कलाकारी?


सूत्र भ्रमण के लिए धन्यवाद मित्र ..........................

----------


## mantu007

> एक सुन्दर सूत्र के लिए आपको बधाई हो मंटू भैया   कृपया रेपो स्वीकार करें.


धन्यवाद मित्र ...............

----------


## love birds

अच्छा सूत्र है मंटू भाई .............ऐसे पेड कभी कभी देखने को मिलते है

----------

